# CQ R/O's



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Throughout the Radio Room thread I note there are many thumbnails of marine radio interest. 
Personally I have always been keen on pictures of ships radio rooms (of which I have few of my own) and other marine radio memorabilia.
Do you think it worthwhile approaching SN management to have a new thread in the gallery say *Marine Radio Interest* where we can post past thumbnails that can easily be missed and any other images exclusively on this subject.


----------



## ChasD (Mar 27, 2008)

Sounds good to me ! Certainly of interest to the R/O gang, but, perhaps more importantly, would also provide a valid and detailed historical record in a concentrated location.
Regards, ChasD


----------



## GeeMcDee (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re CQ R/O's*

I've a few pics which would fit the category. Good idea.

Regards
Gary
---------------------------
Semper rectus, semper agilis


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Sounds good idea
Also nice to see Garry up and about so early Best wishes
Bert.


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Sounds good to me, great idea - I'm all for it.
Mike


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks for your positive responses. I agree with Chasd on the question of historical record. Most of the ships with radio rooms have long gone so even a mention of ships name and call sign is history in itself.


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

Great idea----why not indeed---go for it!! ftf


----------



## Robinj (Jul 20, 2005)

Yes great idea it will bring back good memories go for it.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm confused by the mention of thumbnails.
Since the full size picture appears when you click on the thumbnail they are all available for saving.
If you do a search in the gallery using radio room as the keywords you will get 80 returns.
Making a new gallery category is only done reluctantly when there are a great number of, for example, container ships, in the cargo ship gallery.
Most radio room pictures are in either member's faces, life onboard or engine and ships' mechanics.
Kris


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

GTZM-S I'm surprised you're confused by thumbnails. Perhaps I should've mentioned "attached thumbnails" to postings, which you're a constant user.
Correct me if I'm wrong but can attached thumbnails be found by a forum or gallery search if they have not been duplicated to gallery? 
If not, are all you're own attached thumbnails in your gallery section?
My point was to bring together all marine radio pictorial input on SN under one gallery forum instead of laborious searches throughout the site.
If the task is too onerous I would be very willing to help out.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Probably just wording, R651400.
To me it sounded as if there was some confusion about being able to click on the thumbnail to see a full size picture.
Going by the lack of hits on some of my attachments I thought this might be the case. [=P]
Strictly speaking they're not thumbnails but attachments indicated by thumbnails. The attachments are the same size as gallery pictures.
The addition of another category to the gallery, which is what would be needed, is something that only Admin can do and not something undertaken lightly. It couldn't be done in the forums. 
Moving the pictures already on site into a new category could only be done by moderators. Which means me because I'm possibly the only radio gear savvy moderator at the moment. New additions would be as normal.
Moving pictures about in the gallery generates an email to the poster notifying him/her of the change. This can cause problems if the member doesn't want it moving or thinks it is in the correct category already. The recent moving of some paddle steamers and OBOs has caused quite a bit of comment.
Unfortunately the majority of radio room pictures also include the in***bent and are in member's faces where they should remain.
It's not possible to find attachments in forums by search. 
The majority of my forum attachments have also been posted in the appropriate gallery category. With the possible exception of the ones in my latest "feet up" thread because I haven't got to that period yet in my personal postings, which are in chronological order.
I've always felt that there should be somewhere better than "Engines and ship's mechanics" or "life onboard" to put the electronic equipment so I will ask the question.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks Kris. If it is possible to sign on as supernumary moderator solely for the task of organising a gallery category as described I would willingly volunteer. I have no desires to become a full time moderator though I do appreciate someone has to do the job. Saying all this, one has to wait and see what SN management have to say.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

All now done.
The announcement is here -
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=20700
Cheers
Kris


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Just had my first quick look and very impressed, enjoyed it very much. My thanks to R651400 for coming up with the suggestion in the first place and to Marconi-Sahib for doing the donkey work. Not forgetting the other powers that be who co-operated to make this possible and didn't stand in the way.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks BA204259, my pleasure. Six pages already, not bad for the first day.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

We also have to thank Administrator *Andy* who agreed to initiate the category. (Thumb)
Six pages? 
That depends on how you have your viewing options set. [=P]
To make it look easier I'm set to 60 per page so that I don't notice how many I've moved or how much my mouse arm is aching. (Whaaa)
There are more to move because I've not completed the checks yet. (Even at 60 per page there are 85 pages in the Life Onboard gallery)
I'll let you know when I think I've found them all and then would ask for a PM if you find something you think should be moved.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I think I've completed the moves from the "Life Onboard" and "Engine" galleries.
I decided to move my pictures of me posing in radio rooms into the new gallery as well. If you want me to move yours as well please ask.
If you find any you think need to be moved please let me know.
Send me a PM with a link to the picture(s) in question if you can manage that or just tell me "all the pictures in my gallery with radio or navigational equipment in them".
Cheers
Kris


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

I can only echo the approving comments. Well done chaps. Now looking through my old negatives for more input. Burra Salaams, Roger


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Marine Radio Gallery Posters*

Gentlemen since most of my seagoing photos have diappeared under the shifting sands of time can I say a personal thank-you to you all, especially to Kris GTZM-Sahib, for sharing your photos. 
Best regards,
Malcolm

"Youth is wasted on the young."

GBS


----------

